# Carwash with roofrack



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi guys and gals,

For those with roof racks, have you gone through car washes with brushes? Would it be ok to go through it with a Yakima roof rack and crossbars?

I hate the laser free washes as they don't wash off the dust off the car.


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

I've seen too many roof racks torn off cars, don't do it, go to a self wash and put some elbow grease into it. Speaking with 15 years experience in the auto business.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

langster831 said:


> I've seen too many roof racks torn off cars, don't do it, go to a self wash and put some elbow grease into it. Speaking with 15 years experience in the auto business.


I usually handwash it at home, but not so eager in the winter months.


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

I had old Yakama trays that got washed without issues. That was on a 2003 VW Golf and 2005 Jeep Liberty.

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

did it once. damaged my rack. not again.

no issue with the brushless washes. they're not perfect, but it's also worth pointing out that some are better than others with regards to how well they hit nooks and crannies of the car.

I also once had a rental Jeep that I took down some rough dirt roads. before returning it, I took it to the car wash across the street from the rental agency. brush from the car wash cracked the windshield (the kind with the flailing/spinning panels of fabric). wtf? my insurance covered it, but srsly?


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Right...not worth it. I'll keep hand washing it.


----------



## Rackguy (Mar 23, 2011)

Not only can you damage your rack but you can damage your car too. Not a good idea.


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

I go to a handwash carwash

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I use the touch-less, and when I notice it really grimy I'll scrub it by hand with the foam brush.

My luck, not only would it damage the rack & the work truck, but probably get jammed in the carwash & have to pay for that too LOL.


----------

